# 2016 cruze custom exhaust



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

Depending on how it sounds I may add a dynomax vt muffler, if it fits, anyone running one?


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

catted DP? Either way itll be pretty loud but I would keep a cat IMO. A muffler too personally, just get a high flow one. I am running high flow magnaflow mufflers with resonator delete in my infiniti and it sounds good. I would assume a dynomax vt muffler, if they have the right size, would have no problem- idk what the stock muffler size is, or what kind of muffler that is so sorry I can't be of much help. But update us!


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

Keeping the stock downpipe for now so it'll still have one cat, removing the rest for 2.5" piping, the dynomax vt has a valve in it that opens under throttle to be louder but quiets down on idle and cruising 

I'll post a video of it up once it's done


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh thats neat, yeah I def. am looking forward to hearing it!! idle and on throttle =D best of luck with the install!


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thought I'd put up an update, got the 2.5" piping and tip put on Monday, a lot louder than I thought it would be, so I think I might put the stock cat back on to quiet it back down some, I will say it doesn't sound bad, it's very deep, just worried about getting pulled over for it since my tint is also illegal


----------



## CruzePilot (Feb 11, 2016)

Let us know how this goes and take pics as much as possible because I am thinking about doing this on my Cruze Limited


----------



## Jmilligan (Feb 24, 2016)

I straight piped my cruze from the 2nd cat back and threw a Borla S-Type Muffler in place of the resonator. It's not too loud, a little drone inside at like 80 mph. Definitely a deep, smooth tone though. 2.5 inch trubendz.


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll try to post pictures of underneath on Sunday or Monday when I'm off work, also going through my muffler options since I need to use a bullet style underneath because my tip takes up the whole length in the back, I went for the longer 3.5" truck tip to try and add a deeper tone and so I can't see the exhaust pipe from the side


----------

